
In-Person Coding Bootcamps Are Terrible Businesses - wikyd
https://medium.com/@clintmania/in-person-coding-bootcamps-are-terrible-businesses-d4c9f122814
======
jonny_eh
Points are somewhat valid, but only looks at the downsides. Keep in mind this
was written by the CEO of a company that offers a competing education model.

Bootcamps can still be quite valuable. I've worked with many wonderful
bootcamp grads that got tons of value out of them.

~~~
smt88
> _Bootcamps can still be quite valuable. I 've worked with many wonderful
> bootcamp grads that got tons of value out of them._

I interpreted the title to mean that the owners of the businesses are making a
mistake, rather than the students. Only the fourth point relates to whether
the students are getting value, and it still seems to be from the standpoint
of whether someone would want to start a bootcamp or not.

